
Jail Lost Epstein Video Related to First Suicide Attempt, Officials Say - hanniabu
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/09/nyregion/jeffrey-epstein-video-suicide.html
======
hanniabu
I mean really, who do they think they're fooling here?

